# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Famulatur in Australien
Hallo!

Ich wrde gerne in Australien famulieren. Hat jemand von Euch da Erfahrungen, wo man sich drum kmmern mu, was alles mglich ist und worauf man unbedingt achten sollte? Wenn Ihr Adressen habt oder sogar selbst da ward, schreibt mir doch bitte, wie ich es schaffe, dort hin zu kommen!!
Besten Dank,

Johannes

----------


## Ilka

Hallo Johannes,

schau doch mal bei Medi-Seek.de im Auslandbereich nach, dort findest Du 7 Famulaturberichte ber Australien.
Hier die URL:    http://www.medi-seek.de

Viel Spa beim stbern.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  

Schne Gre  :Grinnnss!:  

Ilka 
Redaktion Medi.Learn.net
http://www.medi-learn.net

----------

Hi Johannes,

ich war letztes Jahr fr 4 Wochen im ER im Canberra Hospital.
Eine Freundin von mir war auch dabei - und heuer war ein Freund von mir dort. Ist also nicht sonderlich schwierig, da ne "Stelle" zu bekommen.
Rhr Dich einfach mal bei Dorena Chynoweth (Dorena.Chynoweth@act.gov.au), die kann Dir da sicher weiterhelfen. Es gibt folgende Fcher zur Auswahl: Surgery, ER (Emergency and Traffic Medicine), Paediatrics, Anaesthesia. Vielleicht gibt's mittlerweile mehr.

Man wird als Student an der University of Sydney eingeschrieben (aber ohne Studentenausweis und damit ohne Ermigung fr Bus und Bahn - aber wenn Du frech bist und Deine "SwipeCard" zeigst, die Du im Hospital bekommst und immer tragen musst, wird die meist anerkannt, obwohl das kein Studentenausweis ist) - und das kostet A$ 100. Dann musst Du noch A$ 550 fr Versicherung usw. berappen (fr bis zu 6 Wochen). Frau Chynoweth vermittelt Dir ne Unterkuft - wir waren damals im "Schwesternwohnheim" (direkt im Sexual Health Center *lach*), das direkt gegenber des Krankenhauses war. Mein Kommilitone, der dieses Jahr dort war, war allerdings in der Jugendherberge in der Stadt untergebracht - das ist superweit weg!

Na, falls Du daran Interesse hast, mail mir einfach (med.matt@web.de) - dann kann ich Dir noch diverse Stories und Tips geben (falls gewnscht).

Viel Spa in Australien! 
Matthias

----------


## tomek

Hallo Johannes,

diesen Sommer habe ich am Royal North Shore Hospital  in Sydney im Emergency Department und in Ortho & Unfallchirurgie famuliert und kann die Klinik fr Famulaturen empfehlen, obwohl eine Famulatur in Sydney nicht ganz billig ist. Das Royal North Shore Hospital ist sehr gro und bietet praktisch alle Fcher an. Besonders im Sommer (australischen Winter) kann man mit freien Pltzen rechnen.
Alle wichtigen Infos zu Famulaturen an den Lehrkrankenhusern der Northern 
Clinical School (Teil der Sydney Uni) findest Du unter www.ncs.usyd.edu.au/electives.html  . Einfach mailen und nach dem gewnschten Fach  fragen. 
Viel Erfolg

Tomek

----------

